# 5g killi tank substrate



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm looking to start up a 5 gallon bowfront (14.25 x 6.25) Aphyosemion species tank soon and am wondering what substrate would be suitable.

I want to do a soil/peat based substrate for the acidity and tannins it would create, but so far all the references I have found for MTS result in quantities much too large for my purposes.

What's a good substrate option for a tank of this smaller size? I have 5lb of black Petco sand to cap with.


----------



## GeraldStringham (May 16, 2013)

I have used the same black sand you are referring to capped over a thin layer of peat moss with just oscomote+ root tabs with fantastic growth from every plant I used. That is what I would use. Also means you do not have to have a crazy plant mass to start with. Even the MTS tanks I have ran still need a large plant mass of quick growing plants to start.


----------

